# Hasselblad worth of almost a million $



## ksagomonyants (Mar 26, 2014)

Hasselblad 500, a medium format camera, which was used by astronauts to photograph the Moon, was sold for almost one million dollars! It's the ONLY camera that was actually brought back by astronauts, as the other cameras were left on the Moon, and only film was brought back to Earth. James Irwin, the Apollo-15 astronaut, used this camera to take 299 pictures on the Moon and 96 pictures during the flight. 

More to read here http://www.dailytech.com/Camera+Used+by+Astronauts+on+Moon+Pulls+940+Gs+at+Auction/article34582.htm


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 27, 2014)

Since this Hasselblad entered the country from a "non-standard" route, would it be considered Grey Market? LoL


----------

